# Polar Peptides Extravaganza!



## CEM Store (Jan 21, 2013)

*All Peptides 35% Off!*






35% Off All Peps Here!​


CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 28, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 29, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 30, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ *


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 31, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter @cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 31, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 31, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 4, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.

Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 5, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> *All Peptides 35% Off!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CEM Store said:


> *Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
> 
> Follow us on twitter @cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.
> 
> Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


Big time SAVINGS!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 6, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 7, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 7, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 8, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 11, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 12, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 12, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> *Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
> *





CEM Store said:


> *Follow us on twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.
> *





CEM Store said:


> *Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.
> *





CEM Store said:


> *All Peptides 35% Off!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ Get your peptides now and fill up the cart!  ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 13, 2013)

Go now and stock up!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 13, 2013)

Save big!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 15, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 18, 2013)

*-International shipping
-Made in the USA
-Products are for research only and not human consumption*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 19, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 20, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 21, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 28, 2013)

Last day! Stock up!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 28, 2013)

Less than 2 hours left!


----------



## inc (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone ever put MT2 under their tongue,if so did it work


----------

